# 2 RAM's With Different clock speed's is it compatiable???...urgent



## rakemate (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one 256MB DDR2 333Mhz RAM
I am planning to buy a 1GB 800Mhz DDR2...
can i use both rams simultaneouly in my pC..
or i shld buy a 1GB 333MHz RAM..
is there any requirement tht both RAMS must be of same Vendor(Company)..

What is the cost of 1GB 800Mhz RAM...
Plz tell me urgent...

can i use both so that i could get 1.3GB RAM ??...

thanks in advance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

is your current ram ddr2 or is it ddr1 ? there is no ddr2 333. only 667. and ddr2 667 costs rs. 700 for 1gb.


----------



## rakemate (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks buddy..
but my bios shows 333Mhz DDR2 Ram...
i have DDR2 Ram..i want one 1GB DDR2 RAm..
can i use both..
Whthr 667Mhz is good..??
plz reply me..
thnks

sorry my friend..
now i looked into my BIOS...
My RAM is 333Mhz DDR only not DDR2...
i am very sorry..

can i use DDR and DDR2 togetherly....

My Motherboard is Intel 915GV P4 Processor 3.00Ghz...
Can i use a DDR2 1GB ram ...
plz help me out...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 20, 2008)

U cannot use DDR1 adn DDR2, infact DDR1 with different frequencies is also jus incompatible so the DDR1+DDR2 is jus out of the question.. 

SInce ur RAM is 333Mhz DDR (a.k.a DDR-1) u can buy another 333Mhz DDR-1 RAM. but u knw wat buddy, these often leads to imcompatibility, bcoz if u RAm is a bit old, say months...so getting a fully compatible RAM (identical RAM) to the one u already having is a tough job, its better if u can sell the older RAM and buy a brand new 2 DDR-1 RAms.. 
--------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

You can't use DDR2 RAM unless your motherboard supports it.
Luckily, 915*GV* chipset supports *DDR2 533 MHz RAM*. (My 915*GL* does not )

So see if you can buy DDR2 533 MHz RAM. Its rare, but its worth searching.
Lots of people are trying to dispose off their old DDR2 533MHz RAM sticks. See if you can get a second hand stick for cheap, as it must come under 500 rupees for a gig. +


----------



## rakemate (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks
u mean my current RAM is not usable if i by a DDR2..
If i buy a DDR then i think i can use the 256MB DDR isnt??...

which is better?? DDR or DDR2...

DDR 1Gb how much??...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 20, 2008)

^^

well as said in MetalHeadGautam's reply, he says that ur mobo supports DDR2, but to be really sure, plz check ur manual.. 

if it doesnt support, then go in for a 1 GB DDR1(333 or 400 Mhz) it will cost u around 1500 (i guess, not sure)
as ddr1 is costly than ddr2 even though ddr1 is older technology than ddr2.... 

Btw, if ur mobo supports DDR2, u cans ee this thread here to buy it.. --> 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68399

----


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

rakemate said:


> thanks
> u mean my current RAM is not usable if i by a DDR2..
> If i buy a DDR then i think i can use the 256MB DDR isnt??...
> 
> ...


your 256mb ddr1 333mhz ram is going to make NO difference at all if you add 1GB RAM at DDR2 533MHz. Infact, having 1.25GB DDR1 333MHz RAM is going to make your PC *slower* than having 1GB DDR2 533MHz RAM.

And DDR1 400MHz costs Rs. 1000 in the market, while DDR2 533MHz is much cheaper.

If you buy DDR1 400MHz, it runs underclocked, which is highly not recommended.

Take my advice and get DDR2 533MHz RAM 1GB stick from Transcend or Kingston.


----------



## rakemate (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks......
 MetalHead Gautham....Thankyou for ur kindness.....

i decided to buy 533Mhz DDR2 RAM....
Intel site i browsed..which contains less info...when i googled i found my Mobo support DDR2 533Mhz...
My last doubt,,,,can i add 667Mhz DDR2 instead of 533Mhz...
also will the DDR2 fit in my RAM slot in my Mobo,,,,My DDR works fine in Mobo...will DDR2 can be put in the slot...

plz tell me,,,


----------



## pimpom (Aug 20, 2008)

@rakemate: I don't know of an Intel D915GV mobo. The closest one is D915GAV. If this is your motherboard, it does _not_ support DDR2. Nor can you install a DDR2 stick in a DDR (sometimes called DDR1) slot. The number of pins and the slots themselves are different.

Your best bet is to buy 1 GB/DDR400 or two 512MB/DDR400 sticks. I recommend the second one since your mobo supports dual-channel operation which will give you a slight increase in performance. For dual-channel operation, you need two RAM sticks of equal capacity, preferably from the same batch by the same manufacturer.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

If you have two different RAM sticks of different clock speeds (333MHz and 533 or 667MHz) then both/all your RAMs would operate in the lowest clock speed, so if you use one 333MHz and one 667/800MHz RAM both will run at 333MHz. 
Also make sure your mobo supports 667/800MHz RAMs.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 20, 2008)

i do have a question which is related to RAM can i add up a 2GB DDR2 800 on  intel DG31PR motherboard which already has 1Gb DDR2 667 RAM ...and still run it in dual channel ?


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

Throw 1 & use other


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i do have a question which is related to RAM can i add up a 2GB DDR2 800 on  intel DG31PR motherboard which already has 1Gb DDR2 667 RAM ...and still run it in dual channel ?


I'm not sure but I think Dual channel mode requires identical RAM modules.
Also since one module is 667MHz the other 800MHz both will operate at 667MHz. So better to get a 667MHz 1GB instead.
Or get 2x2GB 800MHz kingston rams(~3,800/-) and get optimal dual channel experiance.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> I'm not sure but I think Dual channel mode requires identical RAM modules.
> Also since one module is 667MHz the other 800MHz both will operate at 667MHz. So better to get a 667MHz 1GB instead.
> Or get 2x2GB 800MHz kingston rams(~3,800/-) and get optimal dual channel experiance.



actually from G31 chipset onwards intel supports Intel® Flex Memory Technology...which as intel states is something that "Facilitates easier upgrades by allowing different memory sizes to be populated and remain in dual-channel mode."

link-  *www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Chipsets/G31/G31-overview.htm

but that talks about sizes i wanted to know if it will work for different RAM frequency..i know it will work for 667 MHz...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2008)

i think the ddr2 the OP is referring to is " DDR slot 2 ". .


----------



## hellgate (Aug 21, 2008)

b4 getting ur new ram, look 4 ur mobos exact model no and then see whether it supports ddr2 or not and then buy ur ram accordingly.
i wud suggest u to sell ur current 256mb stick and get either 2*512MB or 2*1GB sticks for dual ch opp.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2008)

well buddy,my old system used to have jus the same prob.i solved it thus:
i jus put the ram with the higher frequency on the channel 1(or the ddr slot 1) and voila..prob solved! 

jus look at the mobo manual,or even a good look at the mobo will help u find the slot out!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 21, 2008)

pimpom said:


> @rakemate: I don't know of an Intel D915GV mobo. The closest one is D915GAV. If this is your motherboard, it does _not_ support DDR2. Nor can you install a DDR2 stick in a DDR (sometimes called DDR1) slot. The number of pins and the slots themselves are different.
> 
> Your best bet is to buy 1 GB/DDR400 or two 512MB/DDR400 sticks. I recommend the second one since your mobo supports dual-channel operation which will give you a slight increase in performance. For dual-channel operation, you need two RAM sticks of equal capacity, preferably from the same batch by the same manufacturer.


Intel website says 915GV supports DDR2 533MHz. Google for Intel 915GV chipset and see.


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and ddr2 667 costs rs. 700 for 1gb.



Seriously???? Which brand r u talking of??

I get 1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz RAM for 950 Rs.


----------

